# Riviera Bermuda reno



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Last fall I decided to switch from fescue to bermuda so on May 7 I applied generic roundup to my entire yard. I used an ortho hose end sprayer and hit most of the yard. I did have to spray some areas that I missed.

May 13, at first I thought it wasn't going to kill the fescue which surprised me.









May 21, everything is dead except for some common bermuda but it pretty much dies off later.









On May 22 I mowed the lawn as close as I could mow it, aerated and verticut the entire lawn and broadcast the seed and milorganite fertilizer

May 30, here come the weeds. If I had to do it over, I would have ran the sprinklers for about a week to see what came up and hit it with a second round of roundup.



























About 7-9 days in I started to question everything I had done because I couldn't find 1 blade of bermuda. I even e-mailed the company I bought the seed.

June 1, day 10 I finally found some. Of course it was in the last place I thought it would start germinating.









If anyone could confirm what these weeds are I would appriciate it. I believe most of it is crabgrass and spurge.
June4,5


















I bought some quinclorac and 2 4-d and plan on spraying Saturday June 10.

June 8, bermuda


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Before spraying read this article. http://turf.uark.edu/publications/factsheets/Establishing%20Seeded%20Bermudagrass%20on%20Lawns,%20Golf%20Courses%20or%20Athletic%20Fields%20MP477.pdf

The quinclorac will be the safest. You shouldn't spray 2, 4D when temps are above 85 degrees which I know I'll be close to 95 this weekend


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

This might be a dumb question but can I spray at the end of the day if it drops enough? what if it's 85 today and 95 tomorrow?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I believe 2, 4D will have some residual effect for a few days after you spray even if you wash it off. The quinclorac will do broadleaf and grassy weeds so I'd put the 2, 4D away for now. The article I linked says it safe to spray quinclorac 1 week after emergence. Emergence is when 75% of the seedlings in a stand reach 1/2" tall.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Will quinclorac kill spotted spurge?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Will quinclorac kill spotted spurge?


The label I was looking at didn't have it listed. 2, 4D does have it listed but it will also injure Bermuda if it's above 85 degrees up to a few days after spraying, and that's established Bermuda I have no idea what it would do to a young seedling.

What kind of 2, 4D do you have? Straight 2, 4D or is it a 3 way product like (2, 4D + dicamba + mecoprop)?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Ortho kills spotted spurge really well.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you read The Bermuda Triangle

With Celsius and Certainty (Vitamin C for Weeds  ) you could kill any weed you have and not have to worry about temperature restrictions or even identifying weeds.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Have you read The Bermuda Triangle
> 
> With Celsius and Certainty (Vitamin C for Weeds  ) you could kill any weed you have and not have to worry about temperature restrictions or even identifying weeds.


Celsius shouldn't be sprayed on seedlings until 4 weeks after emergence.

Certainty is good 1 week after emergence.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Have you read The Bermuda Triangle
> ...


I know the weeds can be annoying during grow in but why not just wait the specified time for the herbicide and spray knowing you will get almost complete kill and the Celsius also has some residual control too.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

So I sprayed quinclorac on the areas with crabgrass and then added 2 4d in the last gallon to hit the area with a ton of spurge. At this point, I might end up killing everything in that area but the Bermuda will die anyway if I just leave it covered in spurge. I have about 5 lbs of seed left anyway that I'll throw down if I need too.

I just noticed a couple of nutsedge popping up.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Came home today after being away this week. 



























There are a ton of weeds but the bermuda is coming in ok. My spray of quinclorac was very streaky. I plan on mowing what I need to tomorrow and throwing down some fertilizer. I may spray more quinclorac next week. There is a large area in the back yard where it doesn't look like much bermuda and just a ton of weeds


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

How far along are you after seeding?
I was like you i had the itch and just had to spray something to kill the crabgrass.
In hindsight I probably should have waited. I think I seeded 5 days before you did. with Yukon bermuda.
Read my renovation. 
Even though you have a lot of weeds SO do I.
this year we will be at war with weed infidels.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I dropped seed on May 22.
I've sprayed quinclorac but it didn't kill all of the crabgrass. Sprayed 2-4d in some areas that has spurge.
I'm noticing a lot of different kind of weeds that I didn't remember being in my yard before I killed everything. 
I think I'll spray the green streaks of weeds on Tuesday but probably spray heavier. The good news is I don't think it even stunted the Riviera at all.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Nice neighbor
what part of Nashville? Im in Smyrna.
What is your mix rates?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm in Gallatin. It's nice to see others in the area going through the same thing. 
I think i mixed 1.5 ounce per gallon. I couldn't find anything on the 2-4d so I did an ounce in a gallon.

It looks like we'll get a good amount of rain tomorrow. I threw down some starter fertilizer this morning.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Get ready for everything to take off and grow fast after putting down fertilizer. My Yukon is really starting to spread. I think its to hot to put down anymore 2-4D. Might need to get Celsius once your grass grows up out of the teenage years.
What do you use to cut your lawn?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Get ready for everything to take off and grow fast after putting down fertilizer. My Yukon is really starting to spread. I think its to hot to put down anymore 2-4D. Might need to get Celsius once your grass grows up out of the teenage years.
> What do you use to cut your lawn?


I have personally never experienced any detrimental issues spot spraying 2-4d or a three way product with the temps above 85 on Bermuda. It will cause some yellowing but within a week or two it's back to normal. Although newly seeded grass might be a different story


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

A couple of pics
After the 2nd cut. I use a Honda rotary mower and cut it at 1.75
I'm nervous about going lower because I seemed to hit the ground a lot when I was scalping the dead grass. Maybe next time.
This is probably the best spot in the yard and also where I had a lot of double coverage of the sprinklers.









Weeds, I believe this is goosegrass but I don't know for sure. My plan is to spray some roundup directly in the center but I'm not sure if that will kill it since roundup is supposed to be sprayed on the leaves. If anyone could confirm I'd appreciate it.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

So I was thinking last night about what herbicide I should buy to help kill weeds this summer and I started to wonder how much the pre-emergents do to control weeds. I'm not necessarily talking about the perfect yards but yards that have very few weeds, do the owners really 99% on pre-emergents and just spot spray a couple of weeds if they pop up?
I don't really like dumping so much herbicide on my lawn. It seems like something like Celsius is meant more for spot spraying but if I used it, I would have to nearly spray a blanket application.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the Pre-E's are great. Like in the Bermuda Triangle, when you get a pre-emergent down, you end up needing _less_ overall herbicide applied to the lawn. This is my second year with zero crabgrass and I credit Prodiamine for that. Celsius spot sprays the few weeds that come through.

After a reno, when you've disturbed the dirt and can't lay a pre-emergent down, you'll have weeds, but once you start your herbicide regimen, and your grass fills in really well, you'll end up using very few herbicides overall.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

rhanna said:


> So I was thinking last night about what herbicide I should buy to help kill weeds this summer and I started to wonder how much the pre-emergents do to control weeds. I'm not necessarily talking about the perfect yards but yards that have very few weeds, do the owners really 99% on pre-emergents and just spot spray a couple of weeds if they pop up?
> I don't really like dumping so much herbicide on my lawn. It seems like something like Celsius is meant more for spot spraying but if I used it, I would have to nearly spray a blanket application.


I just did a blanket application of MSMA and quicksilver on Monday. Ill let you know how it turns out. I did not hit the areas that were mostly Bermuda. I also spot sprayed the Goosegrass that I have that looks just like yours. Today its raining to much to picture however yesterday the goosegrass looked very sick


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> rhanna said:
> 
> 
> > So I was thinking last night about what herbicide I should buy to help kill weeds this summer and I started to wonder how much the pre-emergents do to control weeds. I'm not necessarily talking about the perfect yards but yards that have very few weeds, do the owners really 99% on pre-emergents and just spot spray a couple of weeds if they pop up?
> ...


How much tracker dye are you using per?
I way overdid it the first time I used it. I think I found the perfect amount of 1/2 - 3/4 oz for my 4500 sq ft(7 gallons) last time I sprayed. I love the blue/green look


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

lol I Think I wayyyyy overdid it with marking die I was just so paranoid with overspraying.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> lol I Think I wayyyyy overdid it with marking die I was just so paranoid with overspraying.


My first app was around St. Patty's day with Celsius and I way overdid it. My neighbors would have though I was being festive if I had gotten green and not blue. Maybe next year!


----------

